# Graco Ultra Airless Handheld Paint Sprayers



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I've been out of the game sometime. I'm trying to catch up.

What's the word on these handheld sprayers??


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I've been out of the game sometime. I'm trying to catch up.
> 
> What's the word on these handheld sprayers??


I haven't seen one in action yet. I like the idea of it using dewalt 20v max batteries, as I already have several for my drill/impact. Also in my area they have a $200 rebate if you trade in an old hand held sprayer. And I have just the one to trade.. original graco pro shot, POS.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

mattpaints82 said:


> I haven't seen one in action yet. I like the idea of it using dewalt 20v max batteries, as I already have several for my drill/impact. Also in my area they have a $200 rebate if you trade in an old hand held sprayer. And I have just the one to trade.. original graco pro shot, POS.


Yes. There is also some Free spray tips you can get. 3 for the Ultra and 4 for the Ultramax.

Seems like the Ultra is the way to go. I don't see me paying $700 for the top model.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*Graco GX 19*

These handhelds are a great idea in theory, but they all suffer the inevitable fate of being unreliable and inconsistent. Even the worst of em usually start out fine, but eventually the pulsation is too much. Creates a very un-uniform spray pattern. As expensive as those new ones are, for a little more, you could get a new Graco GX 19. Very good little sprayer, easy cleanup, etc. Use the new fine finish low pressure tips with this and it can produce very good results, and this system would outlast any handheld 10 times over, at least.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...O_PqsOYKZCfDoAYrQ&sig2=2oug3KCTSTOuf4ZrZFYxYw


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> These handhelds are a great idea in theory, but they all suffer the inevitable fate of being unreliable and inconsistent. Even the worst of em usually start out fine, but eventually the pulsation is too much. Creates a very un-uniform spray pattern. As expensive as those new ones are, for a little more, you could get a new Graco GX 19. Very good little sprayer, easy cleanup, etc. Use the new fine finish low pressure tips with this and it can produce very good results, and this system would outlast any handheld 10 times over, at least.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...O_PqsOYKZCfDoAYrQ&sig2=2oug3KCTSTOuf4ZrZFYxYw



These use the same Fine Finish Low Pressure spray tips.

I want something I can use for small stuff using a quart.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> These handhelds are a great idea in theory, but they all suffer the inevitable fate of being unreliable and inconsistent. Even the worst of em usually start out fine, but eventually the pulsation is too much. Creates a very un-uniform spray pattern. As expensive as those new ones are, for a little more, you could get a new Graco GX 19. Very good little sprayer, easy cleanup, etc. Use the new fine finish low pressure tips with this and it can produce very good results, and this system would outlast any handheld 10 times over, at least.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...O_PqsOYKZCfDoAYrQ&sig2=2oug3KCTSTOuf4ZrZFYxYw


Instead of buying that I would rather just add the hopper to my 490 and call it a day.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The advantage of the gx19 is it takes a lot less than that set up to fill the pump and lines. I have not measure yet, but should sometime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MurphysPaint (Nov 23, 2015)

I haven't tried these new units but I have a ProShot FF and I love it*

*for small jobs, less than a gallon. Like this handrail I did last week 










The pulse pattern is a problem, the gun had to be repacked, and then replaced. However In told that to buy the bare tool is less than $300 CDN. The $800 or whatever I paid for the kit is so expensive because of 2 batteries + charger + tips + cup + case. These units are only good for 100 gallons before they should be replaced (that includes one repacking). They are a good tool for certain jobs but are not a replacement for my airless unit. they also can spit like a SOB on the starts and stops, so you need to be conscious of where you pull and release the trigger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

MurphysPaint said:


> I haven't tried these new units but I have a ProShot FF and I love it*
> 
> *for small jobs, less than a gallon. Like this handrail I did last week
> 
> ...


Yup. That what I need it for. I don't want to set up a sprayer for something like that.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I've been out of the game sometime. I'm trying to catch up.
> 
> What's the word on these handheld sprayers??


I guess there are several reasons to use one... one major reason would be when needing to spray and the power goes out. I have cordless lights so they go good together. That happened last week during snow and wind gusts, had to spray shutters and a front door... don't have a cordless pump though. 

One down side, the pulsating spray finish leaves light spots if not holidays. If the pulsations from the first coat line up with the second then there are holidays after 2 coats... not good.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I still prefer my 50 gallon air compressor and HVLP cup gun. The compressor is being installed into the trailer this spring. I have looked and tried one of these sprayers and the battery life is my concern. With some of the members on here commenting about these sprayers I'm not sure I would spend the money.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ridesarize said:


> I guess there are several reasons to use one... one major reason would be when needing to spray and the power goes out. I have cordless lights so they go good together. That happened last week during snow and wind gusts, had to spray shutters and a front door... don't have a cordless pump though.
> 
> One down side, the pulsating spray finish leaves light spots if not holidays. If the pulsations from the first coat line up with the second then there are holidays after 2 coats... not good.





cdpainting said:


> I still prefer my 50 gallon air compressor and HVLP cup gun. The compressor is being installed into the trailer this spring. I have looked and tried one of these sprayers and the battery life is my concern. With some of the members on here commenting about these sprayers I'm not sure I would spend the money.



For me this would be perfect to spray a front door and some small stuff, even a garage door.

I did a garage door with a TrueCoat when they first came out. but they don't take regular spray tips and the pressure was fixed to 2000 psi.

I think they difference will be night and day compared to this one, specially with the LP Fine Finish tips.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

I can't stand the loss of control from the weight and size of these things.


----------

